# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena spiraal is er na 3jaar uitgevallen

## Wat te doen

Beste lezers,

Mijn mirena spiraal is na 3 jaar er uit gevallen. ( wist niet dat dit kon maar het kan dus) 
Niks van gemerkt want hij is in je jacuzzi gevonden. 
Die nacht sex gehad een paar keer en waarschijnlijk ook m'n ei sprong gehad. 
Met de spiraal had ik een keer in de maand een klein beetje bloed verlies maar was minimaal. 
Merkte die nacht dat ik iets bloeide maar dacht oh het is al weer ff geleden zal dat wel zijn. 
Dit alles is nu meer als en week geleden. Het was niet afgelopen vrijdag maar de vrijdag er voor.
Heb kleine mate van bloed verloren maar kon niet echt zeggen dat het ongesteldheid was.
Loop nu met buikpijn. Hoe groot is de kans dat ik zwanger ben ? 

Wie heeft dit mee gemaakt of kan me helpen.

----------


## Wendy

Ik zie dat je al een tijdje geleden de post hebt geplaatst. Hoe gaat het nu met je?

----------

